# Supreme petfoods comp.



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

A bit cheeky I know but could people vote for my Bluey please 

Britain&#039;s Cutest Bunny on Facebook | Facebook


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

All Done


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Done, good luck


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Done  could you vote for my Bunty pleese 
Britain&#039;s Cutest Bunny on Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks guys 



tagalong said:


> Done  could you vote for my Bunty pleese
> Britain's Cutest Bunny on Facebook | Facebook


Voted


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I've voted. Whats the prize?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Kammie said:


> I've voted. Whats the prize?


The winning rabbit will be photographed at the owners home for inclusion on the packaging of Supreme Petfoods Ltd Selective Rabbit Food

Thanks for the vote Bluey is rank 13 now


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> The winning rabbit will be photographed at the owners home for inclusion on the packaging of Supreme Petfoods Ltd Selective Rabbit Food
> 
> Thanks for the vote Bluey is rank 13 now


Ooh good luck, hope Bluey wins.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

makes me smile a little -years ago I had 2 house buns living downstairs and a friend had a proffessional photographer want to take pics of her cats for a new book and he wanted to take some of my rats and birds and bunnies ---well he came loaded with gear and a very expensive apparently flash cable -I told him to make sure the buns could not get to it while i got something he wanted came back to the flash going off and a lot of swear words from him as Buster bun chomped the cable hmy:I was furious as how it didn't kill him I'll never know !!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Bumpety, bump, bump


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Voted for Bluey


----------



## kayleighjennifer (Dec 13, 2010)

I have voted for everyone thats posted 

Could you all spare a vote for my precious Lola-Rose?

Britain&#039;s Cutest Bunny on Facebook | Facebook


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

voted for you


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------

